# Louise asked me to post this here



## Russell Williams (Aug 20, 2010)

Because there is greater traffic on this board.



For the last year Louise's weight has wandered around 400 lbs. Her BMI has wandered around 60. She is ready for her hip replacemnt so she can walk sleep, and live without being in pain,

A heart attack has left no ascertainable heart problems.

The cancer surgery seems to have totally eliminated the uterine cancer.

One of the surgeons said that they were no unpleasant surprises during the hysterectomy and that Louise recovered surprisingly quickly from the operation

Now onto the hip surgery which had been discussed two years ago but was sidelined by the kidney stones, the heart attack, and the cancer surgery.

Louise and I found a set of orthopedic surgeons who worked out of Johns Hopkins, had a very low infection rate, and did hundreds and hundreds of joint replacement operations each year.

The surgeon who gave the introductory presentation said he had never done any one who weighed more than 350 pounds.

The surgeon who said he would do Louise's surgery said that he would not touch her until she weighed under a 300 pounds. Louise now weighs 386. It may be that Louise has no choice but we do need to do more investigation.

Is there anyone here who has had a successful hip replacement surgery or knows any such person and at the time of the surgery they weighed over 350 pounds?

Russell Williams


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 20, 2010)

At 52, my mother needs a full hip replacement surgery as well and the doctors have told her the same thing. If she isn't small enough by this time next year, they will do liposuction on her to trim her down enough for the surgery.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

I remember Louise as a very smart individual who's perfectly capable of speaking for herself, and so it'd be really interesting to hear from Louse directly.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 20, 2010)

Her response was "I do not do Dimensions board. I am perfectly happy having you do the research."

I just read the above to the wonderful Louise and she said that i had correctly quoted her.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 20, 2010)

Its great that Louise sees Dimensions as a useful research tool. It's just a shame for the rest of us that she doesn't feel like making her own contributions and giving something back to the Community in exchange.

Tracey


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 21, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Its great that Louise sees Dimensions as a useful research tool. It's just a shame for the rest of us that she doesn't feel like making her own contributions and giving something back to the Community in exchange.
> 
> Tracey




Louise is a strong. powerful, indepent women who single handily raised a daugher. Before that she spent two years in the peace corps and during the first year she was the only American on that site and saw her supervisor at the start and end of the year. At the end on her stint in the peace corps, with no companian, she took a slow boat to Timbuctu, climbed Mt Kilimonjaro, saw the Taj Mahal, and treaked, mostly alone through the Hymalias.

She joined MENSA. She has a plaque that she got when she was one of the top 40 scrabble players in North American. She organized Fat Works I which, I think, was the first whole weekend west coast fat gathering, she was a member and actor in Fat Lip Readers Theater acting group, and for 5 years or more a member of the board of directors if NAAFA. There is more but that is enought. I am proud that such a wonderful and indepent woman has chosen to spend her life with me. It is an amazing honor.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 21, 2010)

She has a bunch of trophies and other awards from Toastmasters.


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2010)

I really don't know what this has got to do with anything. 

I don't think I speak for myself when I say that you are weird.


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Louise is a strong. powerful, indepent women who single handily raised a daugher. Before that she spent two years in the peace corps and during the first year she was the only American on that site and saw her supervisor at the start and end of the year. At the end on her stint in the peace corps, with no companian, she took a slow boat to Timbuctu, climbed Mt Kilimonjaro, saw the Taj Mahal, and treaked, mostly alone through the Hymalias.
> 
> She joined MENSA. She has a plaque that she got when she was one of the top 40 scrabble players in North American. She organized Fat Works I which, I think, was the first whole weekend west coast fat gathering, she was a member and actor in Fat Lip Readers Theater acting group, and for 5 years or more a member of the board of directors if NAAFA. There is more but that is enought. I am proud that such a wonderful and indepent woman has chosen to spend her life with me. It is an amazing honor.



Once I went to the supermarket to buy some sausages. They didnt have the kind that I liked so I had to buy another brand. This made me sad. Luckily for me the following week they had my brand back so I was able to buy my usual brand of sausages. Often I think that the benches in the park are too brown. I wish they would paint them pretty colours to brighten the place up. I like bright things, kittens and sunshine they make me happy.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 21, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Louise is a strong. powerful, indepent women who single handily raised a daugher. <snip>



Russell, 

Louise sounds amazing. Her contributions would be a wonderful addition here. 

I'm afraid that it doesn't encourage any of us to share the information that might help her though when she cant be bothered to ask for herself and instead declares that she 'does not do Dimensions boards.' You posting for her, particularly with regard to such personal and intimate health issues, just makes you come across as weird and creepy. 

Tracey


----------



## Szombathy (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess I don't see what's creepy about it. He's not asking invasive questions; he just wants some straightforward medical help. There's also nothing unusual about having a relationship in which only one of the two people involved feels comfortable posting on forums such as these.

Unfortunately, I don't know much about the subject, but I do know from my limited experiences that doctors' opinions vary quite a bit. I wish Louise good luck.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know if it's creepy but it's sad. Like she can't be bothered or he doesn't have the guts to voice his own thoughts apart from hers. 

However, armchair analysis (including this post) is by definition judgmental and self-indulgent.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 21, 2010)

Addressing the opening post, the reason doctors will not perform hip replacements on very large people is the limits of technology. Artificial joints can only bear so much load before they break. The weak point is not the joint itself, but the joint/bone interface. It can only take so much stress before failing. A catastrophic failure at the interface would cause horrible injuries, so doctors are understandably reluctant to push those limits. She might find a doctor willing to do the surgery, but that doesn't mean she should go ahead with it at her present weight.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 21, 2010)

Um...who in the heck IS Louise?


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Addressing the opening post, the reason doctors will not perform hip replacements on very large people is the limits of technology. Artificial joints can only bear so much load before they break. The weak point is not the joint itself, but the joint/bone interface. It can only take so much stress before failing. A catastrophic failure at the interface would cause horrible injuries, so doctors are understandably reluctant to push those limits. She might find a doctor willing to do the surgery, but that doesn't mean she should go ahead with it at her present weight.



Also, they want to be sure she can handle rehab. Fair or not, Doctors tend to think that the more obese patients will be non- compliant with therapy or they worry that they will get the care needed in a rehab or outpatient setting due to their size. There is a lot involved in recovery from hip surgery. You can have the best ortho surgeon in the world and if the follow up care is lacking you end up in worse shape than before surgery. If you do find one to do the surgery, be sure and find a rehab center that is equipped to handle the more obese patients ( equipment, staff, etc).


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Addressing the opening post, the reason doctors will not perform hip replacements on very large people is the limits of technology. Artificial joints can only bear so much load before they break. The weak point is not the joint itself, but the joint/bone interface. It can only take so much stress before failing. A catastrophic failure at the interface would cause horrible injuries, so doctors are understandably reluctant to push those limits. She might find a doctor willing to do the surgery, but that doesn't mean she should go ahead with it at her present weight.



I have this terrible fear that you are correct.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 21, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Once I went to the supermarket to buy some sausages. They didnt have the kind that I liked so I had to buy another brand. This made me sad. Luckily for me the following week they had my brand back so I was able to buy my usual brand of sausages. Often I think that the benches in the park are too brown. I wish they would paint them pretty colours to brighten the place up. I like bright things, kittens and sunshine they make me happy.





What is the name of your favorate brand of sussage? What do they cost a pound? If buying the wrong brand of sussage makes you sad you need to prepare for a time when that compnay might to out of business. Learn to enjoy other things in life and do not focus so much of your life on susage brands. Try to get out and involved in the community. Helping others have a better life may help your focus on things other then the availabily of a particual brand of susage.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 21, 2010)

CAMellie said:


> Um...who in the heck IS Louise?



And my wife.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 21, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> And my wife.



Mazel tov!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 21, 2010)

Louise,

Considering how brilliant you are, I'm sure that it's no big thing to sit down at the keyboard and pen your own contributions. Asking Russell to do it for you just seems very strange. 

I have a 400+ lb family friend who needed a hip replacement. She ended up finding an orthopedic surgeon in Missouri who would do the procedure. But she spent a very long time finding someone. I also had a client who needed a knee replacement surgery, and her HMO would not cover it. It is not a medical convention that requires you to lose weight, rather it is usually a requirement of the surgeon (and your insurance company). 

There have been some promising studies done about bone/joint surgeries on patients with BMI's over 40. They do have a very slightly higher risk of complications, but follow-up showed that they also had a vastly higher improvement rate. You may want to do some research and bring this information to your surgeon's attention -- or ask him/her for a recommendation for another surgeon who may be willing to accept you as a patient. Good luck.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Louise,
> 
> Considering how brilliant you are, I'm sure that it's no big thing to sit down at the keyboard and pen your own contributions. Asking Russell to do it for you just seems very strange.
> 
> ...





Thank you. Once Louise and I know that it has been done successfully on people as large as she is then we know that it is worthwhile to press on with searching for a surgeon rather then have Louise try to lose 80 pounds and run the risk that when she returns to the surgeon that told her to lose weight she will be told that she needs to lose another 50 or so.

Yours truly

Russell Williams


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know if it's creepy but it's sad. Like she can't be bothered or he doesn't have the guts to voice his own thoughts apart from hers.
> 
> However, armchair analysis (including this post) is by definition judgmental and self-indulgent.




Russell (to Louise): I think I have finally figured it out. There are people who think that I am not a very nice person and carefully read my posts so that they have frequent opportunities to point out to everyone examples of why I am not a nice person.

Now they are appalled that you have shown no interest in reading their posts explaining in detail why the love of your life is an awful person.

Louise (to Russell):Right!!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 22, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Russell (to Louise): I think I have finally figured it out. There are people who think that I am not a very nice person and carefully read my posts so that they have frequent opportunities to point out to everyone examples of why I am not a nice person.
> 
> Now they are appalled that you have shown no interest in reading their posts explaining in detail why the love of your life is an awful person.
> 
> Louise (to Russell):Right!!



Tracey to Louise: I think you sound like an amazing woman and I would love to have the chance to hear more about all that you have achieved. Russell is clearly very proud of you - and rightly so - but we would love to hear from you personally some time.

Tracey


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2010)

CastingPearls would like everyone to know that 'appalled' is a gross exaggeration, pomposity knows no bounds, and sockpuppets ain't just alt user accounts.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 23, 2010)

Russell, I am convinced you are purposely being obtuse. However, since Louise, and this topic, are important to you, consider this: if you think people don't like you and thus are not interested in helping you, wouldn't it behoove Louise to participate herself so as to receive more positive responses? 

Everyone says she is articulate, smart, and active in the FA movement, so you can see how her needing a mouthpiece is perplexing?

That being said you have gotten what appear to be some helpful and thoughtful responses in this thread, but have you also searched the health board? It may have some info, good luck!


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 23, 2010)

I have known Russell and Louise for many years. In fact, Fatworks II, which he mentioned she organized, was my first contact with the fat-positive community. I know many of Louise's accomplishments as well. For one thing, she loaned me her copy of Shadow on a Tightrope. For another, I have seen the girl she adopted and raised herself go from a feisty little baby into a feisty fat young woman.

So I think it might be understood if she finds herself, having moved to the other side of the country to marry Russell, might feel a little burned out and reluctant to feel compelled to keep up with the torrent of conversation I myself sometimes find difficult to keep up with. Maybe she feels she doesn't need to cover that task because Russell already is. I know I am on here a lot more than Kat is. She frequents other sites more often and so mostly leaves Dims to me.

Russell, have you tried reasoning with them that this hip replacement would likely in the long run aid Louise's mobility enough to be a benefit to her health in general?


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry for some grammatical errors. Trying to tap out something before heading to bed. Don't want to keep my own honey waiting too long.


----------



## Emma (Aug 23, 2010)

I think some people just find it rude that she is happy to use dimensions as a research tool dispite saying 'I don't do dimensions'. Its all take and no give. If she is such a wonderful woman then she could help others achieve what she has rather than just taking from us.


----------



## frankman (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't really understand the whole ventrilloquy act, but is it really weird if I think that she should find a doctor who'll do it right for an achievable weight, lose the rest until he can perform the needed surgery? It might be tough and hard, but it is surgery after all.


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> She has a bunch of trophies and other awards from Toastmasters.



Ah, but has she ever set the garage on fire with her breasts, like Peggy Williams?

* * * 

Please tell that story, Russell. It'll be like story hour at the library and I could use it today!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm confused by the reactions to this thread.


----------



## frankman (Aug 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm confused by the reactions to this thread.



Good confused, like after watching Mulholland Drive, or bad confused, like after a concussion?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 23, 2010)

While I understand how it would be great for Louise to use her own voice and all that, I think it's kind of you, Russell, to help your wife out if she doesn't feel like using that voice to post in an online internet forum. It's not for everyone. But I can't blame her for wanting to also take advantage of the wealth of experience here, if only by proxy, to gain information on a pressing issue in her life.

I'm sorry I don't have information on the topic, but I hope Louise is able to get the medical help she needs in order to thrive.


----------



## swordchick (Aug 23, 2010)

I met Louise and Russell at the Dimensions Bash last year. They are really nice people. Louise is very vocal. Louise might have a reason why she does not want to participate in the Forums. And that is okay. Russell is a sweetheart and he loves his wife so much. 

To Russell: I do not have anything to say when it comes to hip replacement surgery and weight issues. But I hope Louise gets better soon. I wish the best for the both of you.


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 23, 2010)

Swordchick I agree with you. I meet Russell for the first time at the Fort Lauderdale NAAFA convention and again last year at the Dimension Bash here in Florida. I saw the love he has for Louise not only in the way he looked at Louise but helped her in so many ways during the convention. I don't find it creepy at all that he posts on Dimensions, however some of his topic are kind of all the wall. However, I also agree Louise should ask her own questions and offer her years of knowledge to the board. 

As far as the hip replacement surgery, Russell I have been in the same situation since 1994 and the reasons that Dromond and cinnamitch gave are the exact replies I received from the many Doctors I went to for help. Not a one of them would touch me and told me to come back when I weighed 250. I have lost only 120 pounds and have another 120 pounds to go. With limited ability to exercise and a screwed up metabolism because of being on diets since I was 12 years old and being denied any medical weight loss help from my insurance company, I wonder if my hip replacement will ever happen or am I wheelchair bound till death. So until that day happens I continue to take my meds and thank the Lord that I have survived one more day to see the sun shine and be with the people I love despite the extreme pain I endure.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm confused by the reactions to this thread.



There is NO animosity towards Louise here and I'm sorry if any of my gentle teasing made it came across as such. If anything, its just me wondering why Louise wont come out to play with us! She sounds amazing and the world needs all the forward thinking, take-no-nonsense, bright, intelligent, committed women we can get so if I'm sulking its only because I feel that I'm missing out on her company and definitely not that I think she is missing out on mine!

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't care in the least whether or not Louise posts. blah blah boring.

BUT: I am begging, yes BEGGING, for Russell to tell, or re-tell, the Peggy Williams' Breasts Burned Down the Garage story.

Russell, you have alluded to it at least once already, and you may even have told it here before, but please, share it. I just know I'll love it. Make a lady happy today!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell & Louise,

I distinctly remember that Ira Joe Fisher had hip replacement surgery before he had any of his weight loss. He has since lost weight,but afterwards. (Then the creeps at the CBS think tank fired him for a younger guy.) 

View attachment irajoe[1].jpg


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 25, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Its great that Louise sees Dimensions as a useful research tool. It's just a shame for the rest of us that she doesn't feel like making her own contributions and giving something back to the Community in exchange.
> 
> Tracey



Louise and I are signed up for the following. We invite everyone else who have questions about our relationship to come and ask Louise in person.

RADISSON HOTEL - NASHVILLE AIRPORT
1112 AIRPORT CENTER DR
NASHVILLE, TN 37214
http://www.radisson.com/nashvilletn_airport
Hotel Check in................3:00 PM
Hotel Check out..............12:00 PM
Hotel Reservations 615-889-9090
Mention "Supersize Bash of Nashville" for $99+TAX Single/Double Room Rate,
Breakfast Buffet is included in rate per guest, per night.
Hotel discount expires August 27, 2010.
Hotel Guests: Complimentary wireless high-speed Internet access


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 25, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> There is NO animosity towards Louise here and I'm sorry if any of my gentle teasing made it came across as such. If anything, its just me wondering why Louise wont come out to play with us! She sounds amazing and the world needs all the forward thinking, take-no-nonsense, bright, intelligent, committed women we can get so if I'm sulking its only because I feel that I'm missing out on her company and definitely not that I think she is missing out on mine!
> 
> Tracey xx



I suspect that if you are able to come to Nashville both of you will so much enjoy each other's company that I will be unable to get a word in edgewise, with a 12 pound sledgehammer.

RADISSON HOTEL - NASHVILLE AIRPORT
1112 AIRPORT CENTER DR
NASHVILLE, TN 37214
http://www.radisson.com/nashvilletn_airport
Hotel Check in................3:00 PM
Hotel Check out..............12:00 PM
Hotel Reservations 615-889-9090
Mention "Supersize Bash of Nashville" for $99+TAX Single/Double Room Rate,
Breakfast Buffet is included in rate per guest, per night.
Hotel discount expires August 27, 2010.
Hotel Guests: Complimentary wireless high-speed Internet access


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know if it's creepy but it's sad. Like she can't be bothered or he doesn't have the guts to voice his own thoughts apart from hers.
> 
> However, armchair analysis (including this post) is by definition judgmental and self-indulgent.



Louise and I already have our reservations and our hotel room.


----------



## Emma (Aug 25, 2010)

You realise, of course, that BeaBea lives in the UK?

You can't really just avoid all questions because you're going to be in a hotel somewhere in the world. Maybe that is how people will reply to your posts from now on.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2010)

Honey, I can't go all the way to Nashville to ask about Peggy Williams' breasts and the garage. C'mon now. I wouldn't be asking if you hadn't tantalizingly alluded to it once, in a post, for some completely non-understandable reason, frankly. But that's not the point; the point is I'm dying to know. It's not unfair to ask you to finish what you started, and I'm asking very nicely.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 25, 2010)

crayola box said:


> Russell, I am convinced you are purposely being obtuse. However, since Louise, and this topic, are important to you, consider this: if you think people don't like you and thus are not interested in helping you, wouldn't it behoove Louise to participate herself so as to receive more positive responses?
> 
> Everyone says she is articulate, smart, and active in the FA movement, so you can see how her needing a mouthpiece is perplexing?
> 
> That being said you have gotten what appear to be some helpful and thoughtful responses in this thread, but have you also searched the health board? It may have some info, good luck!



I've been asking questions in many different places. It concerns me that, while apparently tens of thousands of hip replacements have been done in the last 10 years there seem to be very few people who weigh over 300 pounds and have received hip replacements.

Louise is in moderate to severe pain most of the time. This pain seriously interferes with her enjoyment of life. Two different doctors have already suggested that she should go on to narcotics and Louise does not wish to do this out of fear of becoming addicted. She and I both believe that if you are in a great deal of pain and there is a substance that significantly reduces the pain your desire to keep taking it may be very strong.

I collect the basic information in part because I can comfortably sit at the computer for long periods and not be in pain. Once I have tried to cast my research net over a wide area then Louise can pursue the Nuggets should I find any.

I am trying to be careful not to force Louise into any course of action. Although for the last 30 years or so she has taken a strong stand against dieting she now has started a diet. This is a vibrant woman who knows how to enjoy life and to enrich and bring joy to the lives of those around her and now, because of this hip, must use a walker even to go three or 4 feet and for more than 20 feet must use a scooter of some sort. Louise loves to dance now the only place we can dance is in at least 4 feet of water. She is always in pain and movement increases the pain. There are nights when she cannot get into bed without my help. It bothers her that I can not be away overnight because if I am away she may be unable to get in to bed and that might be one of those mornings in which he cannot get out of bed without my help. She must always sleep on her back because although she is in pain when she sleeps on her back the pain would be far worse should you try to turn to either side.

The belief and hope is, since there is only the one hip where the problem is, that once the hip is replaced the situation will radically change. But the most competent surgeons we have currently found have said that she must be under 300 pounds before they will do the surgery.

However at a loss of 2 pounds a week she must endure what she is enduring or worse for the next year. At a loss of 4 pounds a week she must endure what she is enduring or worse for the next six months. These are not happy thoughts.

We are looking for other surgeons. So far we only have about three accounts of people who weigh over 350 pounds and have had the surgery. One of them is in Phoenix which is a long way from Hagerstown, but if it should save Louise a year of pain it is worth it.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


However while there are difficulties I still try to find time to amuse myself and Louise. At the arthritic swim class we attend they have a 15 minute break at the end of the session. During that time Louise and I dance, sometimes we waltz, sometimes we jitterbug, and sometimes we freestyle. The other day I went up to the instructor:

Russell: this is the official break is that correct? 
Instructor: yes
Russell: and Louise and I are dancing during the break?
Instructor: yes
Russell: so you can truthfully tell people that , at the arthritic swim class there were people who were breakdancing.

Instructor: (somewhat sadly) yes


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 25, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> You realise, of course, that BeaBea lives in the UK?
> 
> You can't really just avoid all questions because you're going to be in a hotel somewhere in the world. Maybe that is how people will reply to your posts from now on.



I did not realize until now and unfortunately my memory in two weeks I will probably forget it. Sorry about that.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Louise and I are signed up for the following. We invite everyone else who have questions about our relationship to come and ask Louise in person.



I wish I could! To attend the bash, to meet Louise and for many other reasons too - but the pressure of work and other factors make a transatlantic trip highly unlikely this year. To clarify though Russell, I dont and never have had any questions about your relationship!

Tracey


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 25, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> You realise, of course, that BeaBea lives in the UK?
> 
> You can't really just avoid all questions because you're going to be in a hotel somewhere in the world. Maybe that is how people will reply to your posts from now on.



That is a rather strange statement to say that I avoid all questions. You need to refine the statement but, as I said, as it stands as as a rather strange statement and that will prove you wrong.

Here is a question I dealt with and ended falls under your category of all questions.

I was working on the answer to the question whether not the death penalty is effective.

Who would you would you kill? It has been argued that the death penalty prevents people from killing each other and, to some extent, perhaps it does. However, there has to be more to the story of why people do not kill each other.

Suppose you found out that you had a terminal illness such as metastasized pancreatic cancer. You were told that your life expectancy was 3 to 6 months. Who would you kill? What names are on your bucket list? That is to say what names are on the list of people you would kill before you kick the bucket. Remember, for you there is no death penalty. If you go out and shoot several of the people on your list and then quietly surrender to the police you will be dead long before your case comes to trial and, should by some miracle, you live until the trial you will be dead long, long before all appeals of your death penalty are exhausted.

So, if the death penalty prevents murder and, because of your cancer, there is no death penalty for you, who would you kill? Your boss, that annoying neighbor who lets his dog poop in your front yard, your daughters obnoxious boyfriend, the mechanic who, six times in a row, failed to fix your car, an extremely annoying TV talking head? There is a long list of possibilities and for you, there will be no punishment. Whether you kill or not you'll be dead within six months. So, who would you kill?

*Now you should be happy because you know that I have not refused to answer all questions although I still wonder why my thoughts and actions are so much overwhelming interest to you*


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm confused by the reactions to this thread.



Me too. But I've been around long enough to know when there's a problem child on these boards and this reeks of it. Hopefully if his wife really does need help I hope she get's it. Until the conclusion comes, I'm going to grab my popcorn.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> *Now you should be happy because you know that I have not refused to answer all questions although I still wonder why my thoughts and actions are so much overwhelming interest to you*



Peggy Williams. Breasts. Fire. Garage. 

Please, Russell. Please. I'm not trying to bait you. I won't mock you or your story. But I won't deny my continued interest!


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> That is a rather strange statement to say that I avoid all questions. You need to refine the statement but, as I said, as it stands as as a rather strange statement and that will prove you wrong.
> 
> Here is a question I dealt with and ended falls under your category of all questions.
> 
> ...



WTF? Death penalty? It's a hip surgery, man. Cross each bridge when and if you get there, eh?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> However while there are difficulties I still try to find time to amuse myself and Louise. At the arthritic swim class we attend they have a 15 minute break at the end of the session. During that time Louise and I dance, sometimes we waltz, sometimes we jitterbug, and sometimes we freestyle. The other day I went up to the instructor:
> 
> Russell: this is the official break is that correct?
> Instructor: yes
> ...


Holy cow, Russell Williams just made me LOL.






Also, I love Peggy Williams stories as told by Russell, too! The tone kind of reminds me of those Chuck Norris facts flying around a few years back. When Peggy Williams was denied an Egg McMuffin at McDonald's because it was 10:35, she roundhouse kicked the store so hard it became a Wendy's.


Russell, in seriousness, I truly hope you and Louise are able to get this sorted out so she is living pain-free as soon as possible!


----------



## Emma (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> That is a rather strange statement to say that I avoid all questions. You need to refine the statement but, as I said, as it stands as as a rather strange statement and that will prove you wrong.
> 
> Here is a question I dealt with and ended falls under your category of all questions.
> 
> ...



I couldn't be more confused.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2010)

A close friend in Philadelphia needed hip replacement surgery a few years ago. The first surgeon her doctor sent her to told her he couldn't do anything until she lost 100 pounds. He was extremely unkind and acted as if she had no right to even ask for the surgery since she was so extremely fat. I suggested she ask for another referral from her doctor after telling him how she was treated by the surgeon.

The second referral met with her and went over what she should expect with the hip replacement. Near the end of the consultation, my friend asked "Well, won't my weight be an issue?" The surgeon said they would have to take some extra precautions and her rehabilitation may take a little longer. That's it. She has had no problems with the hip replacement.

Russell, I will try to get the name of her surgeon and report back to you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 25, 2010)

Add me to the list that wants to know about the breasts/garage story. Those are terms that you seldom see together, and I want you to tie them together for me, Russell


----------



## MLadyJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Russell your posts on behalf of the lovely Louise, and the answers really crack me up. Some of these people should sit and dinner with the 2 of you (which I done on more than 1 occassion) and then try to tell you you are speaking for Louise..LOL

On to the original subject..an acquaintence of mine ( and good friend of INDY on this board) had her knees replaced at the Mayo clinic in Arizona. I believe she was more than 400+ lbs and her surgery went extremly well. There are several Mayo clinic facilities in the U.S.

Tell Louise Hi andd hope she can get this taken care of..I know uncomfortable she was in D.C.

Jackie and Chris


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 25, 2010)

Russell,
As i stated in my previous post, the main issue ( as long as Louise is medically sound otherwise), is the rehabilitation. Your best bet is to work with a surgeon who has operated on patients of a higher weight and have it done in a hospital equipped with bariatric equipment. There is nothing worse than having to endure a hospital stay with limited mobility and having to be squashed in a wheelchair or not be able to do your walking because they don't have a walker that will work for you.

Also a hospital who has experience in dealing with bariatric patients usually have medical personnel with experience in possible issues resulting from surgery and recovery with regard to heavier patients. I am sure if you contact a hospital that meets that criteria, they can probably point you in the direction of a competent surgeon.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Aug 25, 2010)

The OP's question has been moved to the health forum so that it reaches the correct audience. 

Thanks 
EP/Mod


----------



## Russell Williams (Sep 2, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Add me to the list that wants to know about the breasts/garage story. Those are terms that you seldom see together, and I want you to tie them together for me, Russell



I expect that I will not make it past the primary. Once the election is over and I do not have to worry about Peggy stories appearing in the local papers I will be happy to tell about the demise of the garage.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 29, 2012)

Louise found a surgeon who approved her at 339 pounds. It took her about six months to clear up medical problems that might interfere with the surgery. When she was finally ready to have the surgery she weighed 376 pounds. I was afraid that the surgeon would see her 37 pound weight gain and back away from the surgery. He did not.

Louise was in the hospital for three days and spent about two weeks in the nursing home before being sent home. She is still going to physical therapist and I frequently encourage her to do her physical therapy at home (somewhat to her annoyance)

an excellent example of her current situation follows:



During the summer, once a week at a local park, there are dances which usually consist of big band music. Louise loves big band music. Louise is supposed to do physical therapy since she has had a hip replacement. Sunday Louise was combining her need to do her physical therapy with her love of big band dancing.

The first time that Louise danced with me she was holding on to me but only a little bit while lifting first 1 foot and then the other. This was one of the major exercises she was expected to do.

The second time she danced with me we swayed from side to side because another of her physical exercises is to shift her weight from side to side from 1 foot to the other. 

At the dance was a man who had cerebral palsy and was in a wheelchair.

Using her walker, Louise went over to him. When his mother saw Louise going near him she offered to pull his wheelchair out of the way. Louise explained that she'd come over to dance with him. The man's face lit up with a big smile and, as they danced, (Louise leaning on her walker and he in his wheelchair) he was leaning back in the wheelchair, smiling, laughing, and kicking his feet in time to the music while Louise was on her walker and moving back and forth in time to the music.

After Louise used her walker to get back to where we were a man came over to tell Louise something to the effect that the Louise must've been a wonderful dancer when she was younger because she sure knew how to shake her bottom back and forth.


----------



## Marlayna (May 29, 2012)

That is such a sweet story. How very selfless to share the joy!


----------

